# Finally Joined Up



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Decided to take the plunge. :mrgreen: Not sure how many meetings I can attend. Saturday is my Shabbat. I will for sure come to the ones that meet at another time. I have enjoyed talking to you all on the forum here. I met some of you when you went to True Percula that Sunday. I was just going high tech and my head was swimming. I think I finally have a handle on this thing.  Looking forward to getting to know you all better. :mrgreen:


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Welcome! 

From the looks of the pictures you've posted, you've sure got the hang of the catfish! You've got some nice ones!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I sure love the plecos. We all get along fine! Trying to fight my collectorisis. Not sure if it's fatal!


----------

